# Oddio



## Olaszinhok

Buongiorno a tutti.
Mi assilla la mente da parecchio tempo la seguente questione:
ritengo che l'esclamazione _oddio _sia una forma contratta del vocativo di _oh Dio_, per tanto risulterebbe essere l'unica forma di vocativo sintetico esistente in italiano. Voi che ne pensate? Nonostante abbia fatto alcune ricerche, non ho mai trovato risposte esaurienti al mio quesito.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Mi assilla la mente da parecchio tempo la seguente questione:
> ritengo che l'esclamazione _oddio _sia una forma contratta del vocativo di _oh Dio_, per tanto risulterebbe essere l'unica forma di vocativo sintetico esistente in italiano. Voi che ne pensate? Nonostante abbia fatto alcune ricerche, non ho mai trovato risposte esaurienti al mio quesito.


Ti faccio notare che il vocativo sarebbe "o Dio", per cui "oddio!/oh Dio!" è  una doppia esclamazione (oh! + Dio!).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Pietruzzo said:


> Ti faccio notare che il vocativo sarebbe "o Dio", per cui "oddio!/oh Dio!" è una doppia esclamazione (oh! + Dio!).



Credo che la tua risposta sia inequivocabile.  Ciò che mi ha confuso è il fatto che la particella _o _del vocativo è geminante per cui la pronuncia è la medesima: o Dio = oddio. Tra l'altro, la stessa d della  parola Dio è pronunciata raddoppiata nell'italiano standard.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Olaszinhok said:


> Ciò che mi ha confuso è il fatto che la particella _o _del vocativo è geminante per cui la pronuncia è la medesima: o Dio = oddio. Tra l'altro, la stessa d della parola Dio è pronunciata raddoppiata nell'italiano standard.



Vero; questo si spiega con la tendenza italiana alla cogeminazione (o raddoppiamento fonosintattico), ossia il "raddoppiamento subìto nella pronuncia dalla consonante iniziale di una parola legata alla precedente [...] quando quest'ultima è "un monosillabo [oppure termina con] una sillaba accentata" (in questo caso, l'esclamazione "oh!").

Raddoppiamento fonosintattico - Wikipedia


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Ti faccio notare che il vocativo sarebbe "o Dio", per cui "oddio!/oh Dio!" è  una doppia esclamazione (oh! + Dio!).


Oltre a questo, secondo me anche nella pronuncia (o intonazione ?) c'è qualche differenza. P.e. "Oddio (_esclamazione_), quanta povertà!" e "O Dio (_vocativo_), ti prego, aiutami!". Nel secondo caso (_vocativo_) la vocale "o" mi pare più lunga. E' così anche secondo voi?


----------



## King Crimson

francisgranada said:


> Nel secondo caso (_vocativo_) la vocale "o" mi pare più lunga. E' così anche secondo voi?



Quasi impercettibilmente, ma direi di si.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> l'unica forma di vocativo sintetico esistente in italiano. Voi che ne pensate?


Secondo Google, esiste anche ''ommamma'', ma non so se sia davvero lingua standard.
ommamma - Cerca con Google
A parte le espressioni sanscrite/yoga, sembra usare questo vocativo essenzialmente Matteo Salvini....


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Secondo Google, esiste anche ''ommamma'', ma non so se sia davvero lingua standard.
> ommamma - Cerca con Google



Piuttosto raro nella grafia, ma come esclamazione si pronuncia esattamente così.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Piuttosto raro nella grafia, ma come esclamazione si pronuncia esattamente così.


E' vero, ma - tornando alla tua domanda iniziale - attenzione: ai fini del tuo quesito si rischia di parlare con approvazione  di qualunque vocativo correttamente pronunciato con la doppia, tipo _ommaledizione, occavolo, ommadonna... _Invece il problema è quale di questi vocativi è accolto nella lingua standard come ''vocativo sintetico'' scritto in una parola sola.  _Oddio _lo è senz'altro, _ommamma _forse - ma appunto ''piuttosto raro'' (e sospetto che Salvini lo pronunci _omama _senza doppie, alla lombarda..).  In Toscana esiste _ovvìa _(variante di _evvai _o di _suvvia_).
Spero che ad altri vengano in mente ulteriori ''vocativi sintetici'' italiani.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... ai fini del tuo quesito si rischia di parlare con approvazione di qualunque vocativo correttamente pronunciato con la doppia, tipo _ommaledizione, occavolo, ommadonna... _Invece il problema è quale di questi vocativi è accolto nella lingua standard come ''vocativo sintetico'' scritto in una parola sola.  _Oddio _lo è senz'altro, _ommamma _forse - ...


Ora non capisco una cosa ... Pietruzzo ha fatto notare la differenza tra il vocativo e l'esclamazione (post #2), secondo me giustissimamente. Allora, perché continuate a parlare di _vocativo_? Comunque si scrive (sia con doppia che semplice o triplice consonante),  _ommaledizione _ed _occavolo _per me sono esclamazioni. O non è così? ...

(questa non  è una contraddizione da parte mia, ma una domanda;  forse mi sfugge qualcosa ...)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> tra il vocativo e l'esclamazione


Anche l'esclamazione deriva in origine da un vocativo: altrimenti come spiegare quella o ?  Se preferisci, possiamo chiamare 'ommaledizione' esclamazione vocativa invece di vocativo sintetico... Ma il problema (e la domanda in OP) è: esiste nella lingua standard come un'unica parola? Quante e quali 'esclamazioni' del genere esistono oltre a 'oddio'?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Oh mio povero cuor (Rita Pavone, “Cuore”, RCA Italiana, 1963)

Questo è un esempio di vocativo tratto dal dizionario Treccani. Certo il riferimento non è proprio dottissimo , ma quell'oh smentirebbe, in parte, l'asserzione perentoria di Pietruzzo che avevo condiviso.
Per qualche osservazione un po' più colta, si veda l'articolo seguente:

Greco antico/Interiezioni - Wikibooks, manuali e libri di testo liberi


----------



## Feainn

Secondo me è semplicemente il frutto del ricorrente raddoppiamento sintattico italiano e segue lo stesso principio della formazione delle preposizioni articolate:

a la mamma -> alla mamma
o Dio -> oddio

La "sintetizazzione" a me sembra abbia assunto in questo caso solo un valore enfatizzante (cfr. colloq. _*Ommioddio!_, che ai miei occhi ha una sfumatura vagamente teatrale e civettuola, molto ricorrente nel linguaggio femminile  )


----------



## francisgranada

Feainn said:


> Secondo me è semplicemente il frutto del ricorrente raddoppiamento sintattico italiano e segue lo stesso principio della formazione delle preposizioni articolate:
> a la mamma -> alla mamma
> o Dio -> oddio



Una buona osservazione, secondo me. Aggiungerei che in generale (non solo in italiano) le espressioni ("sequenze di parole") frequentemente usate nel medesimo senso, soprattutto se esse influiscono anche la pronuncia, tendono di essere spontaneamente percepite e pronunciate come una sola parola (vedi anche p.e. _innanzitutto _invece di _in anzi tutto_, _davanti_ invece di _d'avant_i, _almeno  _invece di _al meno_, ecc...).

La conseguenza logica è il dilemma, se preferire l'ortografia etimologica oppure quella  che corrisponde meglio alla percezione spontanea ed alla pronuncia (raddoppiamento fonosintattico, intonazione, ecc ...).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Il fenomeno linguistico del raddoppiamento fonosintattico era sottinteso, _oddio_ non ne è che il risultato: non solo_ o/oh_ sono cogeminanti, ma persino la parola _dio,_ eccezionalmente, è pronunciata _ddio_ nell'italiano standard. Come già avevo scritto al punto n. 3.
In realtà _oddio_, per effetto della fusione fra _o_ e _dio_ si trasforma in  una forma sintetica, cioè in una parola unica. Cosa che non avviene, ad esempio, coi pronomi al dativo, che si sarebbero potuti benissimo scrivere: _ammé, atté, allui_, ecc.

P.S. Tutto ciò che ho appena scritto non vale per i parlanti dell'italiano con un substrato dialettale gallico o veneto, in cui il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, al di fuori dei casi riconosciuti dalla grafia, non viene generalmente praticato.


----------



## Feainn

Olaszinhok said:


> In realtà _oddio_, per effetto della fusione fra _o_ e _dio_ si trasforma in una forma sintetica, cioè in una parola unica. Cosa che non avviene, ad esempio, coi pronomi al dativo, che si sarebbero potuti benissimo scrivere: _amme, atte, allui_, ecc.



Mi hai appena fatto venire in mentre che mi sono spesso fermato a pensare - da quando ho iniziato a studiare tedesco - se le preposizioni articolate potessero, sotto un certo punto di vista, essere definite o, meglio, percepite come declinazioni dell'articolo.

Il fiore -> Del (genitivo sintetico dell'articolo) fiore
Le farfalle -> Alle (dativo sintetico dell'articolo) farfalle

e così via. Ma forse mi sto scostando troppo dall'argomento principale del thread


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Anche l'esclamazione deriva in origine da un vocativo: ...


 O forse il vocativo deriva dall'esclamazione ...

Comunque, il mio modo di vedere l'argomento è (probabilmente) influenzato un po' dalle lingue in cui il vocativo è una chiara categoria grammaticale ... (p.e. in alcune lingue slave il _vocativo _esiste come _caso grammaticale_, come lo era anche nel latino). Quindi tendo a distinguere la esclamazione dal puro vocativo, p.e. "Oddio, cosa succede!" mi pare un'esclamazione, mentre nel caso di "O  Dio, aiutami!" (indipendentemente dalla grafia [_oh Dio, oddio, o Dio ..._]) mi sto rivolgendo a Dio, cioè lo chiamo ... (questo sarebbe un puro vocativo, anche se in italiano formalmente coincide col nominativo). 

Comunque, è interessante quello che dici perché pensandoci un po', osservo che in pratica anche nel caso delle cosiddette _esclamazioni _(nelle lingue in cui esiste il _vocativo _come _caso grammaticale_), tipicamente viene usato il _vocativo _(come caso).


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> O forse il vocativo deriva dall'esclamazione ...


La tua è una buona osservazione. Avrei dovuto scrivere più chiaramente:  Anche l'esclamazione è in origine un vocativo.  Intendo dire che, dato che in Italiano non esiste morfologicamente il vocativo, il  modo per evidenziare che un sostantivo è al vocativo è essenzialmente quello di premettergli un o/oh (o anche mediante un semplice punto esclamativo..).
Col tempo il significato originario della parola 'combinata' si attenua: quindi sono d'accordo anche sulla tua distinzione tra esclamazione e 'vero' vocativo.

Che in ''oddio'' sia presente il raddoppiamento f.sintattico è un fatto che io davo ''per scontato'' () ovvero sottinteso, come scrive Olaszinhok.



Feainn said:


> sotto un certo punto di vista, essere definite... come declinazioni dell'articolo.


''Sotto un certo punto di vista'' concordo.


----------

